# Leaving for Trinity River Sat. White Bass?



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Going to Riverside to stay at cabin on Trinity.

What to throw at white bass?(little georges, spin traps, road runners, small spoons)?

Any reports.I know the water is very high right now.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I like the road runners in white or chartruese fished with a light action spinning rod with 6-8 lb test. Pretty cold, might have to crawl them across the bottom. Look fro clearer water in the backs of creeks.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks! May take the kayak....never had it in the river


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where on the Trinity are you? In the past whites run up major creeks early when there is enough water, like this year. I will be headibg up White Rock Creek soon, and slow fished blue and chrome rattle traps are very good there, as well as in line spinners and pet spoons behind a trolling rig (hellbender/jet diver).


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Riverside. Current was so bad, river was really up. We are near bethy creek and one other I can't think of, we're off of Hwy 19 out on Thomas lake Rd. Thanks for your help on both my posts SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishing out of trinity you can go the TRA ramp on white rock creek and head up it trolling when you see fish on the finder. You can also go up harmon creek. Go way up on either one untill you can't make it any futher. whites will be at the first shoal stacked up after a rise. when the creek drops again go back down closer to the lake and you will find them staged up waiting for the next rise to go upstream again. This happens untill the redbud trees are through blooming and then they head back to the lake.


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

hey SS, next time your fishing for Whites try a Salt-N-Pepper BassAss. w/ 1/4 oz. head. I don't use anything but nowadays.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sir Fishalots I'll give it a try, maybe soon, the whites should be up in the creeks and the water is fairly high. I like Bass Assasians and style baits. Do you fish the trinity?


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

We got a place on Whites Creek[ Thats about 2 miles down river from Nelsons]. Been fishing that area for 27 years. W


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Went this past weekend for the last weekend of duck season and to check on the White bass. Shot one Woody and caught one White. But last time I was up there I baited my lines, it pay'd off, 15 blues to 25#s, 4 channel,s to 3#s, next thing you know your cleaning fish for a couple of hours!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I've shot a few ducks on ponds right off of Nelson's creek on the prision. don't know where white's creek is. Those whites should be up in it though, or at the next big pool near the mouth of the creek.


----------

